# rc pro race



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have heard two different things, and i was wanting to know, the race thats next weekend, can anybody race it, or did you have to qualify from another race, to be able to race it? any info would be great. thanks.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Anybody can race it. There are only 14 spots left though, so sign up quickly on RCSIGNUP.
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1651


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sounds good. thanks


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone can race it, but if you did not attend any of the previous rounds you will not be awarded any points.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Everyone needs to understand that there are two rc pro series events in October.

The RC Pro State series finals in Austin Oct. 15th-17th. Yes you can race at this event with out running any of the previous races in the series. Who cares about points if you did not run any of the previous events. It is still a great race at a great track (N-Control).

Second will be the Rc Pro International finals at the end of Oct. In Alvarado Tx. 
For this series it is true that you need to run atleast one of the events in the divisional series during the year. Ex Austin in April, Indy in June, or Lafayette in Aug. were the three divisional races for the south division.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys for clearing it up for me. havent raced a big race, and i wanted to try it out. thanks again.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well said Mark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

looking forward to the race Mike. 
see yall Friday afternoon.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dude*



tebone626 said:


> thanks guys for clearing it up for me. havent raced a big race, and i wanted to try it out. thanks again.


You will probably win with the way you drive, good luck man.....


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pics of the new layout are up on RCfiles. This should be a fun race. Hurry up Friday!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks mad dog. 

hey Mark, where do you guys stay down there. any certain motel? thanks


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually stay in the Hampton Inn at 183 and 45. I have heard of a good deal at a hotel near round rock. As Jason Beam he has the info.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is the link for the pictures of the new layout!

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=25666&page=5


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a heads up. Any one that has never been to NControl. You need to ask or have someones phone number on how to get to the track. Google maps is not the best for their address.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, sounds good. thanks for the info mark.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, i think i might have found on the google map satilite part. ist it at a tree farm, with some other tracks there as well. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

From Interstate 35
Take exit 252B, Ranch Road 620, and head west. This is a left hand turn coming North from San Antonio/Austin, and a right hand turn coming South from Dallas/Georgetown. Proceed 4 miles on 620. When you pass the Round Rock Skating Rink (on left), you're getting close. Road turns left and comes to a stop light just in front of the Toll 45 bridge. Turn right at light, following signs for 620 West. Continue to second driveway on right, just before landscaping place, turn right. Proceed down dirt road and you'll see N-Control.

This alternative is recommended from points south along IH35, toll cost is $0.75 and the route is quite a bit faster. Using Toll 45 from IH35 and points east, take Toll 45 West, exit for 620. At base of ramp, continue straight through traffic light. Continue to second driveway on right, just before landscaping place, turn right. Proceed down dirt road and you'll see N-Control.

From Highway 183 and Parmer Lane
Take RR 620 heading east, or the eastbound 620 access from Parmer Lane. This is a right hand turn coming North from Austin, and a left hand turn coming South from Leander/western Round Rock. Approach Toll 45 underpass and move to far left. Use the "U-Turn" lane to enter 620 Westbound, move immediately to far right lane. Continue to second driveway on right, just past small used car lot, turn right. Proceed down dirt road and you'll see N-Control.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks Jason


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jasoncb said:


> From Interstate 35
> Take exit 252B, Ranch Road 620, and head west. This is a left hand turn coming North from San Antonio/Austin, and a right hand turn coming South from Dallas/Georgetown. Proceed 4 miles on 620. When you pass the Round Rock Skating Rink (on left), you're getting close. Road turns left and comes to a stop light just in front of the Toll 45 bridge. Turn right at light, following signs for 620 West. Continue to second driveway on right, just before landscaping place, turn right. Proceed down dirt road and you'll see N-Control.
> 
> This alternative is recommended from points south along IH35, toll cost is $0.75 and the route is quite a bit faster. Using Toll 45 from IH35 and points east, take Toll 45 West, exit for 620. At base of ramp, continue straight through traffic light. Continue to second driveway on right, just before landscaping place, turn right. Proceed down dirt road and you'll see N-Control.
> ...


They've changed the entrance into N-Control. My understanding is it's no longer between the nursery. Not exactly sure where though. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

It is just past the original one. Just go about 100 feet further. There are signs for the N-Control and the BMX track at the entrance.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like the RC Pro International finals are making an exception this year. Not to be confused with the state series finals in Austin this weekend.

From Carlton this morning:
The National Finals have always been something you have to qualify to get into. This has meant you have to run in atleast one division event during the year. 
As we all know this has been a tough year for everyone in rc - racers, tracks and RC Pro. Because of this and the lower than normal sign ups (about 230 right now) we will allow racers who have ran in the State Series or a division race in a previous year but maybe didn't make a division race this year to signup now for the finals. Of course these entries wouldn't have a chance at a national championship because they don't have division points this year. 
I have considered this for a long time and it just comes down to we have to be able to pay the costs for the event and need to be a lot closer to 300 entries to do that. At this time this is just for this year and because of the economy.

I know money is tight but we do need to have everyone paid before we go to the arena since we have to pay for most of the items to run this before we even start racing so please try to get paid by the 21st.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

This is good news... I really wanted to go too....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The internationals are a race like no other in Texas. It will be on the biggest track with some of the biggest names in RC.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

what are the dates for that race, and where is it?


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

10/28 --10/30 Alvarado, TX


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Practice start on the 26th


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

A'lil somethin extra.

http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=9160


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

is there a link to the race results for just the austin race? thanks


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats to all from the houston area who finished well in austin this weekend. Sucks that I couldnt make it, just would have been fun to run with alot of really fast folks from around the state, not that I would be able to keep up. maybe things will be better next year and allow me to play with the state series.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> A'lil somethin extra.
> 
> http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=9160


NICE


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure where you fininsh Brian. You were def doing great. I think you were second when the batteries started to go bad on you. 
GOOD JOB!!!


hotrodchevy_77 said:


> is there a link to the race results for just the austin race? thanks


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

My rx battery was good, my servo is good. It was my receiver that went bad! I wish i could have finished the race but im happy where i qualified and was running.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> is there a link to the race results for just the austin race? thanks


Not yet Brian. David is still trying to get the results to post.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Brian, was it a futaba 603 or 604 receiver?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Brian, was it a futaba 603 or 604 receiver?


604


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

arrggghhh.........I thought they had that problem fixed with the 604's..........making me second guess my switch to futaba........

I drove Eric's new XB808E (production model) with his new M11X and MAANNN, that is tempting to switch over! That new 808E handled significantly better than my MBX6E conversion. 100X better than an 808 converted to an E-buggy!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

here are the race results http://rchqonline.com/15.html


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> arrggghhh.........I thought they had that problem fixed with the 604's..........making me second guess my switch to futaba........
> 
> I drove Eric's new XB808E (production model) with his new M11X and MAANNN, that is tempting to switch over! That new 808E handled significantly better than my MBX6E conversion. 100X better than an 808 converted to an E-buggy!!!


Then when the "production" MBX6E comes out and it runs significantly better than that XB808E, you'll be like DOHHH!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the winner pics for this series?


----------

